# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  a poemfrom a dream..or a dream from a poem?

## kaisersince1984

i had a dream..which led me 2 write this poem, some parts are exaclty as my dream..n every time i read it..it gives me the same sense of 'being lost'..tht i felt while dreaming
*
I woke up dead*

I woke up in the middle of the night
To the sound of rainfall and thunder strikes
And the unfinished dream 
That seemed to challenge my reality
Left me to believe that my life’s been an abnormality
And as I put my feet on the cold floor
These paradoxical thoughts wash ashore
Who am I and what’s the reason I’m here
Will I be remembered or will I just disappear 

And as I get up, look in the mirror with despair
If that person is me why don’t I recognize his stare
And with my hollow eyes as I look into this abyss
I start to realize the reason for my distress
The dream I had left unfinished was for a reason
I couldn’t face my life I couldn’t face its treason
Because time will see no mercy, it just engulfs its path
It never stood by anyone, those who stood against felt its wrath
And this is where I come in, this is where I stand
My life never was a mess, but I guess time had it all planned 

And with this disturbing realization I walk out the bedroom door
I see my life in dull color
I see the truth I had ignored
All this money all this power
All the innocence I've devoured
Now I don't want to be a part of this
Suddenly I've become a coward 
Because fame n fortune come with a price no doubt 
This price I’ll have to pay with my life no doubt
Now I'm standing at the window looking at the world below
the faded reflection in the window wants me to let it go
So I take my last leap and my past flashes as I fell
This reminiscence I fear more than death itself
With a welcoming smile I met with death
Finally I'm free, finally absolution I get
I finished my dream, I woke up dead...

----------


## Rozzy

wow... that is very good. i personally lovee it. keep writing things like this, really. Good Job!!!

----------

